# Problem in NFS Underground 2



## //siddhartha// (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi! Everyone, I am having a problem running NFS Underground 2 Demo. Firstly, I would like to inform that I use Win XP SP2 Home Edition with 128 MB  SDRAM. My Graphics Card is: NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro with 32 MB VRAM.
  Whenever, I run the game, it starts of with the EA logo and the game video. But after that nothing is seen on the screen.. White and black blotches are seen everywhere.. ... I cannot play the game.. Even if I click around in the darkness and somehow manage to start the game, nothing is seen except the speedometer.. Plz help me out...
 

Thanks...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 1, 2005)

NFSU 2 on A Nividia TNT2 Will not be enough to run the game in a perfect manner as the specs of this card are not even close to The min requirement.....Its fortunate that this game atleast started on ur system.....the same problem occured at my friend's place graphic card was the major culprit here too Prosavage DDR with 32MB ram and the same probs as urs occured and tried every bit of graphic setting and even DirectX upgrading only to realise these type of cards Dun have the juice to play this game efficiently....take my word trash that TNT2 card out and get a new one..... 8)


----------



## vignesh (Feb 1, 2005)

is your copy a legal one .


----------



## chaos (Feb 1, 2005)

As far as I know, you need atleast a Geforce2-MX level card to play the game smoothly. And that too at min settings.  It did run in the Intel's integrated graphics chipset acc. to my friends but the framerate was nearly zero.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 1, 2005)

vignesh said:
			
		

> is your copy a legal one .



When did they start pirating demos???!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 2, 2005)

chaos said:
			
		

> It did run in the Intel's integrated graphics chipset acc. to my friends but the framerate was nearly zero.



Depends On which integrated chipset he has.........the latest 845 mobo and then onwards supports this game with minimum settings and the frame rates aint better anyways(even with 256MB ram)......runs smoothly on the Nforce 2 chipset with 32MB shared Vram...  


@vignesh.....dude read the post its a demo version he's running and as far as i know the demo's a retailed freely and certainly has nothin to do with the graphics problem


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 2, 2005)

Mine is an on-board SiS 650 and the game runs fine on it, albeit with everything turned off and the resolution at 800*600.


----------



## //siddhartha// (Feb 2, 2005)

Well, OK but if I increase my RAM , won't the game start ? As for my Windows, of course, it is legal....
   Thanks....


----------



## techno_funky (Feb 2, 2005)

//siddhartha// said:
			
		

> Well, OK but if I increase my RAM , won't the game start ? As for my Windows, of course, it is legal....
> Thanks....


allrite boss ive been seeing this topic for quite a while now 
rather than you getting your ANSWER 
you are being confused so
now let me tell you, you can increase your RAM,Processor 
or change even your cabinet   
but NFS UG 2 WONT WORK ON A RIVA TNT 
you need a DIRECT X 8/9  SUPPORTED GPU CARD 
or ONBOARD DIRECT X 8/9 supported GPU 
then only it would work


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Feb 3, 2005)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11127&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

read this post i am facing same problem

but demo didnt runs on win 98
runs on win xp but i didnt see the full screen


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 3, 2005)

//siddhartha// said:
			
		

> Well, OK but if I increase my RAM , won't the game start ? As for my Windows, of course, it is legal....
> Thanks....



The answer is no.......if ya mean the physical memory then it wont help the game in anyways unless the graphic card aint proving worthy enough to play the game then no matter how much ram u upgrade it wont make a diff.....Get urself a graphic card rather than ram....cause the ram u are having currently sufficient for the for a smooth enough gameplay


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 4, 2005)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> //siddhartha// said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im not so sure dude...NFSU2 lists 256MB RAM as the minimum....so get urself more memory and a decent graphix card and the game will run smoothly...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 4, 2005)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> im not so sure dude...NFSU2 lists 256MB RAM as the minimum....so get urself more memory and a decent graphix card and the game will run smoothly...



well not quite true mate.....i mean the requirement lists it as min req but the game runs dam perfectly at 256MB ram trust me have played it at good frame rate at 800x600 res of course  

But GFX card is a must for this dude....without it the cars will just refuse to gear up


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 4, 2005)

wat about nfs 6 HP 2.. it also isnt workin for me.. with PIV,256MB ram.. 32MB Riva TNT2 M64??but i have played it in a low reslution wit effects off in a PIII with jus 8 mb onboard graphics card?? infact i have also downloaded the latest driver for the card..


----------



## thierryhenry_me (Feb 4, 2005)

*NFSU2 Problem solved*

Hi \\Sidharta||.
This is gopal here.   I too had a TNT2 Pro 64 32 MB . I also used to get the same problem as u did. My friend told me ungrade my ram so i bought a 512 mb ddr 266 mhz but this did not work so i asked my comp. guy he told to upgrade atleast to geforce 2 so i bought and installed geforce2 mx 400 for about 2400 now it runs properly so buy a better graphics card


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 4, 2005)

guys i know upgrading the card to a new one is the best solution.. but i dont think i shld upgrade it..cos as far as i see nfs 6 HP 2 should work in this.. but i its not.. cos it runs fine in a PIII with onboard graphics card!! and i dont think i need more than 256 MB ddr ram.. cos most of todays games run smoothly in 128 itself if u have a gud graphics processer...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 6, 2005)

@bharathbala2003.....Ok now just play NFSU2 on 128Mb ram On a P4 2.8Ghz and with a TNT2 M64 card.......Since ur theory is that a good enough proccy is Enough to run todays games smoothly at 128MB ram.....Then consider Doom 3 Just blazing on my comp and The rest just a will just work like a breeze on my system    

Are yaar The onboard on P3 running ur Nfs6 Hp2 is a diff thing and The comp running Nfsu2 on a TNT2 M64 is a diff thing.....the TNT2 M64 has got very low Gpu Even though it states a 32MB card it has low Open Gl subsytem and Even dosent support Hardware T&l Which are required my most games these days.....so the Gfx upgrade is the most  Integral part for playin latest games smoothly  Plus 256MB is the Minimum req for most games and include Xp's smooth browsing in it too....so ya see even though a 128MB was enough for ya to run ur NFs6 Hp2 (which is a dead game by now).....its not the same case with the NFS underground series mate....they are way too advanced over Thier Predecessors and the graphic engine too is enhanced  So its the New Gfx card and Smooth New game policy ya seee


----------



## supersaiyan (Feb 6, 2005)

buy a new gfx card man. i mean seriously u can't expect the game to run on such an old card. wht's ur mobo. if its a 845 or above then the integrated grafix that is intel extreme graphics would be fine for running the game on low to low-medium settings. but u should have atleast 512 mb ram for good gameplay. the new comp at my uncle's place is a p4 2.0ghz prescott or something  except it doesn't have a card . and the game runs runs smoothly and fastly on it. but remember too keep the settings to low or little bit higher. if u r using winxp make sure u free u the resources so as to get good gameplay or best if u can play it on win98.
merry racing.
p.s. be sure to try out the mitsubishi evo8 it rocks.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 6, 2005)

arey yaar i know i cant play NFS U in my pc.. i was jus askin wat about NFS HP2.. even tho it may b dead i haven got my hands on any of nfs series since NFS 5 since i never had time nor the mood to play.. now i jus wanna play atleast NFS 6... isnt it possible in my comp? cos i tout of playin it my lap top.. but the prob is its a combo drive n hence cd read is only 24X!!!!!!!! first i tout it will work cos it had 64 MB ati redeon mobilty.. wit 256 MB ram.. but it dint work well.. or infact if i press the accel. button the car moves say after a gap of 10 secs!!! n mind  u its happenin in all 3 NFS.. 6,U1,U2... but i could play GTA VICE CITY without any hinderence.. dunno y.. infact i could also finish mos parts of da game n got about 60% completion.. neither did SPIDERMAN 2 the movie work.. or MAN HUNT.. or WWE RAW 2 or PRINCE OF PERSIA SANDS OF TIME... y is it so.. n rem it was p IV 2.8,256 MB ddr ram.. 64 MB wit 8X agp.. ati redeon.. but i feel the prob is in the cd drive.. is it true? will these games run smoothly if i crack it.. which means i wont require any  cd's?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 7, 2005)

First off Nfs 6 Hp2 Suckssssss Big time    Next off try making a virtual Cd for backing up ur Disc on ur hard drive besides It is better as it tends to start the games faster than accessing the Cd-Rom drive.....and there's no such thing that After applying a crack the game can run smoothly....it just tends to remove the Cd Check and Which is illegal too  

Plus Forget Starting Siderman The Movie and POP Sands of time As these are quite high requirement games and may not be enough to run on ur Mobility Radeon Gfx as spiderman the movie requires Hardware T&l And POP Sands of times Requires Pixel Shader Supporting card  

Btw Gta Even runs on Onboard graphics of Intel 810 with a Petium III proccy......as simple the game aint that heavy on graphics as u think


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 7, 2005)

ok.. so i think its better to change my card.. but rite now am not too sure cos am not in my house 8)  so lemme see.. btw can u jus suggest me a gud card for my other PC in which i was using.. rite now thats a poor pc.. jus PIII 900 Mhz.. 128 MB ram.. no graphics card..  only intel extreme onboard graphics card.. but rite now i got prob wit display card n i need to change it so that the comp works... so temme..  i got one more ram slot free.. should i add only a ram n a display graphics card or is it better to change the whole mother board n get a pIV 2.8?? or can i change it AMD or sumthin??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 7, 2005)

Budget Budget Budget.....That what we need to suggest ya on sometin mate  

Minimal Fx5200 with 128MB VRam costing about 2.5 to 3.5k....Also ur query is confusing me.......Let me see here urs is a P3 with 128MB ram right now so u should have atleast one more ram expansion slot free to insert a 128MB or 256Mb direct memory chip....but graphics card on ur onboard i doubt that.....see if ur Mobo has an agp slot....then a Gfx card upgrade is possible.....But instead of this lengthy procedure i reckon u better change ur Processor and a Mobo to be safe with playin games for sometime now......now Intel or Amd Again that depends on ur budget?????


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 7, 2005)

well well.. i need to finish it all mayb within a max of 10 to 12 K is it possible?? and which is better also.. AMD or INTEL??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 8, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> well well.. i need to finish it all mayb within a max of 10 to 12 K is it possible?? and which is better also.. AMD or INTEL??



No thats more like it.......a budget range  

then where's the problem.....ahhh yes the same old Amd Ya intel confusion......don't think Its just Amd Athlon 64 3000+ all the way with a Asus K8V Mobo......Will do wonders For ur budget


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 8, 2005)

hmm so i shld go in for INTEL...rite?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 8, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> hmm so i shld go in for INTEL...rite?



hey come on mate....i aint speakin in french out here am I   

I mentioned clearly Amd Proccy....but u seems stuck up to intel....so ur choice buddy  

Amd Will give ya a full value for money.....so from my side consider it AMD Inside 8)


----------



## supersaiyan (Feb 8, 2005)

go for amd.nothin else. better perfomance cheap price and futureproof. see if u can find ne dealers which provide proccy+mobo combo. the combos let u save some money. tell me the money u r left with and i may be able to tell u the right gfx card also.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 7, 2005)

ok am bringin up this topic back.. i got a qery that may go in with this thread..  now i have the intel i845 mobo.. does this have onboard GFX?? cos i saw in the above posts that 845 and above has onboard gfx.. right now i have plugged in the same old cra*py m64.. so incase this mobo has onboard.. can i disable m64 thro bios or sumthin and make my onboard work.. cos i don wanna open the cabinet now..and disconnect the m64.. and mainly will it run atleast a lille smoothly with 256 mb ram.. and onboard gfx..


----------



## enoonmai (Apr 7, 2005)

The i845G/GL chipsets have onboard video. You dont need to disable/remove the M64. All you have to do is to to plug your monitor into the onboard video connector.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 8, 2005)

ok so will it provide the graphics that is enuff for runnin nfs ug?? cos right now the m64 doesn help me to run.. even if at 800*600 is fine for me..


----------



## enoonmai (Apr 8, 2005)

You will be able to run it at low detail and resolutions and may experience longer load times, and all the pains that come with the onboard video solution. But you should be able to at least run it. You would have been better with an extra added FX 5200 which is about 3k and would have dramatically increased your performance when it came to games.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 8, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> ok so will it provide the graphics that is enuff for runnin nfs ug?? cos right now the m64 doesn help me to run.. even if at 800*600 is fine for me..


Anytime Better than that crappy M64 Atleast.My Advice turn Every Darn Detail to its lowest (also adivsable 640x480 res for some extra addition of Frame rates).NFSUG must atleast deliver you atleast 20 to 25 Fps depending on the Processor and Memory available  

@enoo....Well bala was actually considering or rather planning or rather waiting for his "6800Gt GFX Card Upgrade" and you are sticking him up with Fx5200


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 8, 2005)

lol ya m8.. esp right now ill b a CompTIA certified hardware and networking tech. i can tell my dad v need to upgrade and build a sys of my own  lol


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 8, 2005)

ok now @allwyn.. i jus wanna know wat wld b the best mobo with gud stuffs.. cos right now my mobo sux.. its jus P III 866 i dunno which chipset also but its a mercury.. must have a agp2/4X i guess.. so i think i shld go in for a new mobo.. so i need a mobo.. ram.. gfx.. and my budj. is bout 10-15.. (incase i get 6800 gt i will go for it..) but temme a ram and mobo with processer also.. with say FX5200 or sumthin...

P.S my gfx shld allow me to play POP :SOT if not WW..


----------



## roshbinarc (Apr 9, 2005)

i also have a problem NFSU2 demo - i have 256 MB Ram with geforce FX 5200 with 128MB - the demo i installed from digit DVD keeps flashing - so that i cant play the game


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 9, 2005)

@enoonmai i jus saw the back panel.. there is only one video connector ( DB15) so wher do i connect.. or can u jus explain in a lille more detail..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 9, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> ok now @allwyn.. i jus wanna know wat wld b the best mobo with gud stuffs.. cos right now my mobo sux.. its jus P III 866 i dunno which chipset also but its a mercury.. must have a agp2/4X i guess.. so i think i shld go in for a new mobo.. so i need a mobo.. ram.. gfx.. and my budj. is bout 10-15.. (incase i get 6800 gt i will go for it..) but temme a ram and mobo with processer also.. with say FX5200 or sumthin...
> 
> P.S my gfx shld allow me to play POP :SOT if not WW..



Ummm.....Lets see now is this allowed out here in this section.....Bahhh....well anyways,So you need a Mobo and Ram Combo for now with a Fair Gfx card for around 10-15k,right.So this means you will have to go in for an overall haul of Proccy and then the Mobo combo.Just lemme know on you final budget and then we'll decide accordingly


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 9, 2005)

ok m8.. but i suppose i gotta wait till june 1st week to get back home.. so ill let u know about the budget then..


----------



## devilhead_satish (Apr 9, 2005)

Runs fine on my mobo. But trust me a RIVA is not meant to handle such new age games. Upgrade ur graph card and try reinstalling the game. I am pretty sure it'll work.


----------



## dreams (Apr 10, 2005)

this shows tht the ram memory is not sufficient to support the graphics.. cos NFS U2 contains lot of graphics.. so try upgrading ur RAM..

or just go and buy a gud graphics card.. either way shuld resolve ur prob..

..nJoy..


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 12, 2005)

@allwyn.. i tout about it and got my mind to this config.. 

A7V400-MX MotherBoard                   Rs 3100
AMD Athlon 64 2800+                       Rs 5250
Hynix 512 MB RAM 266 MHZ              Rs  2650
Samsung 80 GB HDD 7200 RPM         Rs 2900
FX 5200 (256 MB)                             Rs 3700
LG CDRW+DVD ROM                        Rs 2500

Total                                              Rs 20100

SOURCE

now that comes to about 20 K.. mayb if i sell my old mobo with its cpu, CD rom etc  i will b gettin sum money.. 

I got a mercury mobo (don rem the mobo num as am not in my house),128 MB RAM,Samsung 52X CD-ROM,Intel PIII 866 MHZ.. how much do u think i can get by selling this.. about 5-7K atleast?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey bala sorry for the late reply dude had got hung up with some work  

Anyways well the overall specs seems fair enough for normal gaming but i strongly recommend you loose that FX5200 card and if possible consider a Minimum of Ati Radeon 900pro.Trust me if you Really need the taste of the games at some High Resolutions then the Fx5200 will die out pretty soon.just inquire for the price of 9600pro at your place and see if it fits in your budget and if not then you can play games but consider running them at normal resolutions with some eye candy on FX5200  

Btw your old config......ummm.....ahhh....i dun know man must fetch you atleast 7k depending on thye condition of course


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 14, 2005)

ah well ok.. i tout goin for ATI but then not sure.. anyways now i have a small porb m8.. actually i think my onboard card in my old mobo is gettin screwed.. so am plannin to get a low end card jus to make sure the mobo has a display card when i sell.. mayb sum tnt or sumthin within 1000 or sumthin.. or shall i jus service the mobo.. 

[edited]

m8 jus chckd da prices.. man radeon pro is bout more than double the price.. i cant afford that now..  wat bout this one i have heard of this.. but how is it any idea

XFX PCX 6200 (256 MB) its jus bout 150 bucks xtra and i dont mind it.. but wat bout the card.. is it gud enuff?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 15, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> ah well ok.. i tout goin for ATI but then not sure.. anyways now i have a small porb m8.. actually i think my onboard card in my old mobo is gettin screwed.. so am plannin to get a low end card jus to make sure the mobo has a display card when i sell.. mayb sum tnt or sumthin within 1000 or sumthin.. or shall i jus service the mobo..


Yea sure if its has an Agp slot then you can just try for TNT2 or Second hand Card say an Geforce 2 MX400 which will almost be at that price range.



			
				bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> m8 jus chckd da prices.. man radeon pro is bout more than double the price.. i cant afford that now..  wat bout this one i have heard of this.. but how is it any idea XFX PCX 6200 (256 MB) its jus bout 150 bucks xtra and i dont mind it.. but wat bout the card.. is it gud enuff?


Oh No no.....the Nvidia PCX 6200 aint a AGP card but a PCI-E cards and wont fit on your AGP slot.This is rather a Cheap variant in the PCI-E Gfx card segment  So Thats outta the question


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 15, 2005)

hmm ok fine... now temme sum gud card.. (bout 4K MAX) tat will allow me to play NFS UG,UG2 ( at gud frame rates) then i suppose it shld allow me to play the upcoming GTA :SA.. also POP :SOT..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 15, 2005)

4k is still low man.....for this budget there's not much bang in Ati segments either......So i say stick with ur Fx5200 for a while or incease ur budget pal


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 15, 2005)

well this is the main prob.. rite now i cant ask my dad for more than 20 K total.. i mean it wld b a lot better if my old mobo went for say 7K and i get the stuffs for 13.. else shall i adjust in sumthin else in my config..  and will this card lemme run POP: SOT :roll: i know Nfs UG and UG2 will run.. also wat bout SAN ANDREAS.. ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 16, 2005)

hmmm....well Budget probs ehh....then i say Fx5200 will be able to run this games but dun crank up the game to much high settings though as the game will choke up then.Try and keep resolutions to 800x600 and Dun even expect to Turn on AA and AF On while playing the games.So if you are willing to play em at normal settings then i guess this card will do for a while.Also POP:SOT Will work on it and give playable frame rates.Btw GTA:Sa's Req arent confirmed yet,also the game wont be much high on Detail i suppose so i guess this card must do with it as well


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 16, 2005)

SA is using the spruced up VC engine which was also a tweaked up GTA 3 engine  . So a 5200 will be able to handle the game quite well, no worries!


----------



## supersaiyan (Apr 16, 2005)

see for an agp slot the best 4k or lower card is the geforce fx 5200. for pci-ex the 6200 turbocache 32mb. but the drawback of the 6200 is that u outta have 512mb for good perfomance. ne wayz u don't have to worry abt the ingame graphic settings cause nowadaysthe game automatically detects ur card and optimises the grafix settings.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 16, 2005)

hmm so i can go in for FX5200.. gud.. now back to the old part  i will get that only next month as i will go home then only.. now i have this i845 mobo with this sick tnt2 m64  enoonmai said i can change the connection to the onboard controller and nfs ug may run fine... but when i looked at the back of the cabinet i dint find any other video connector (db15) he said this cos i dint wanna open my cabinet and remove the agp.. so nyways to make the tnt2 inactive and make the onboard work.. cos even at low frames i wanna play ug.. i bought it in decem and am still yet to play


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 18, 2005)

well @allwyn i went to the SP road and found out the prices here.. they vary widely from one shope to another.. i thought only two shops wer pretty gud..

ill jus paste the prices of my same config with tax



A7V400-MX MotherBoard  Rs.2912
AMD Athlon 64 2800+ Rs.5824
Hynix 512 MB RAM 266 MHZ Rs 2392
Samsung 80 GB HDD 7200 RPM Rs2912 
FX 5200 (256 MB) Rs 2704
LG CDRW+DVD ROM Rs 2496

total is bout 19200.. say i dump this FX256 MB.. i wld have 16.5K.. so i got 3.5K so will i b able to get a lille better card.. or shall i stick with this one..


----------



## viknesh (Apr 18, 2005)

*All before! do you have luck?*

I have a P4 2.4, 512 MB, RAM 128MB GeForceFX 5200 GPU

First i installed NFSu2 Demo and it ran very well, but next time when i installed after a system reinstall it crashed when i started the race, as it is a demo it is not well tested and its probability to run is nearly 50%


if u wanna really play it then just go for a full version it will be well tested and it will mostly run if you have proper configuration.

Even in my system it ran with minor strucks and snaps while i was driving but is good for resolutions such as 600X400


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 18, 2005)

u mean 640X480.. well i have the full versions thats not a prob.. and am pretty sure it will run fine with XFX 5200 (256 MB) wat am worried is about playin POP or upcoming games like GTA : SA or NFS Most Wanted..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 19, 2005)

Thats exactly the problem with this card bala....as this card is a good Budget Segment Entry Level Card but its Performance is not Much appreciated at higher end Gaming.Also Future games Playability will depend on how much Graphic intense the game is and will hence decide if its playable on this card or not.As far as POP is conerned this card can Handle both its versions....GTA:SA Might also be able to make it.....but beyond that it just=??????  Which means No future proofing gurantee


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 19, 2005)

ya man i get it.. mayb ill change the card next yr again.. but is it a proof till that time.. i need it for atleast one year min.. mayb next yr i can get a gud one.. will this card last?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 20, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> ya man i get it.. mayb ill change the card next yr again.. but is it a proof till that time.. i need it for atleast one year min.. mayb next yr i can get a gud one.. will this card last?



IMHO Nahhhhhhhhh....I Dun think so.Its Almost Showing its Aging out but will last for not more than a few months i guess....but lets just hope  it atleast has the juice for handling the upcoming games at a bare minimum res


----------



## shaunak (Apr 20, 2005)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 20, 2005)

@Shaunak.....I think Chaos meant the 845 Chipset which is Bad at delivering Frame rates for this game even at low resolutions and Minimum detail but My Nforce 2 Mobo Performs far more better than The Intel Onboard's  Plus the best bet would be definetly to invest in a Graphic card for a feel Good Kinda experience


----------



## anubhav_har (Apr 25, 2005)

Check your minimum system requirements... Try changing your graphics cards. Buy a good graphics card and increase your RAM. I also tried running it on my Celeron 500 and 128MB Ram w/ GEForceMX440 32MB Video Card and it did not run.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Jun 4, 2005)

well a lille off topic.. @allwyn now this laptop is able to play UG game plays without any glitches.. but in the menu.. am not able to see da car da menu.. its black.. i can hear music n all menu buttons come clear but the cars don appear! :roll: why is it so.. i have shared 64 MB for gfx only after that game is playable.. 

laptop config..

pIV 2.6
256 MB ram
64 MB shard..gfx(IGP 345M)

i know the IGP series from ATI aint too gud.. but then i need da display.. without which i can add any stuffs to ma car!


----------

